# Thanks to Project Apis M



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

my almond orchard looked like this two days ago:








,









They provided the seed, I planted last September in the almond orchard. Bloom started end of November and the bees were working it hard the whole winter. 
I planted about 12 Acres.

Here is a link to the Apis M website and the seed page: http://projectapism.org/?page_id=72


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

That's nice. I'm thinking you'll need more fertilizer, though, to compensate everything all of that is leeching, and foliage analysis to make sure your almonds aren't going to lack any nutrients.


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

What is it that you planted?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

That appears to be Indian/Brown Mustard -- Brassica juncea. The variety used by the Project Apis is Nemfix. This has been selected as a green manure to suppress root knot nematodes -- hence the variety name. 

Differs from the Canola mustards by having petioled (stemmed) leaves, instead of leaves that wrap around the stem at the base.

An Australian publication for useful information on the nematode function: 
http://www.gwrdc.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/2012-06-FS-Cover-Crops-Nematodes.pdf

FYI: Leaves that wrap around the stem at the base are called amplexicaul. The lobe arrangement of these leaves is often described as auriculate (ie shaped like an ear).


----------



## jackjr (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like a beekeepers dream and almond growers nightmare.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Ooooh! It's beautiful!


----------



## Almondralf (Jun 20, 2011)

It is the PAm Mustard Mix : 
30% Canola (Rapini mustard) Sinapsis rapa
25% Braco White Mustard, Sinapsis alba
25% Nemfix Mustard, Brassica juncea
20% Daikon Radish, Raphanus sativa

The Daikon produced large radishes but has not bloomed yet.


----------

